# Immigration info



## expat1111 (Jun 22, 2011)

/ PVNN / Puerto Vallarta / Community / FM2 / FM3 - Mexican Visas	

FM2 / FM3 - Mexican Visas
PVNN Staff - PVNN
June 18, 2011 Tell A Friend



Puerto Vallarta, Mexico - If you are planning to visit Mexico for less than six months, an FMM (commonly called a Tourist Card), is supplied to you on your airline flight or at the border upon entry to Mexico. The stub of this Immigration form is returned by you when you leave Mexico.

However, if you wish to stay longer than six months, live in Mexico and/or own property, you might be faced with the drama shown in the above video when you make your annual trek to the local Immigration office to renew the FM2 or FM3 visa.

The FM3, Long-Term Non-Immigrant Visa is a renewable long term (more than six months) permit which gives non-immigrant temporary residency status to the holder. This means that it gives a person the right to live in Mexico (under terms as set out in the visa) but it does not lead to, and cannot be converted to, a visa leading to permanent residency or Mexican Citizenship.

There are various categories under which FM3 visas are granted, and these relate to the activities you intend to undertake while in Mexico. Under the terms of the FM3, you are authorized to only undertake certain, specific activities which may be lucrative or non-lucrative, depending on the visa's classification.

One of the criteria that the Mexican authorities require for the issuance of a FM3 visa is that the applicant prove that they have "sufficient funds to sustain themselves while in Mexico and/or a proven steady income." There is no official minimum or maximum amount stated — every application appears to be dealt with on a case-by-case basis.

Once applied for and granted, the FM3 may be renewed for an additional four years (for a total of five years). After this period, a new FM3 may be applied for and, if granted, will serve for another five year period, renewable annually.

FM2 visas are intended for people seeking permanent residency status in Mexico or those who may seek eventual Mexican Citizenship.

Once you are in possession of a FM2, following the qualification period (varies in different states), you may apply for full residency status in Mexico. 

When your full residency status has been accepted, you may also begin your application for Mexican Citizenship, although this is optional; you can remain a "resident alien" on a FM2 visa indefinitely.

Upon receiving immigrated status, you will receive a plastic card that looks like a driver's license. This card enables you to pass through Mexico's borders as if you were a Mexican national.

If you hold a FM2 visa and stay outside of Mexico for longer than 2 years, or for 5 years in any 10 year period, it is possible to lose your permanent resident status in Mexico.

Acquiring Mexican Citizenship (naturalization) is an involved process. As a minimum, you must have been living in Mexico for a qualifying period (varies) under an FM2 visa and have applied for, and been granted, permanent resident status (although exceptions to this rule may apply, depending upon a variety of circumstances).

Marriage to a Mexican national, for example, might enable naturalization with a shorter qualification period.

You will be asked to undertake an exam, which you must pass, in order to acquire naturalization/citizenship. The examination is of a "multiple choice" type, normally comprised of around fifteen questions, and is not difficult, although you will need a basic grasp of the Spanish language to pass it.

Going back to the yearly hassle of renewing either the FM2 or FM3 visas, there are individuals and companies in Puerto Vallarta that will either come to your home or meet in their office with all the needed forms and a list of the paperwork needed. You can hire them to do all the footwork for you and, in most cases, you only need to visit the Immigration Office every five years when it is necessary for them to take your fingerprints - the one thing that the agent can't do for you.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the information. I understand that, for a Visa, I need to visit the Mexican Consulate. After the one year in Mexico, do I need to come back to the Mexican Consulate in the US or is there somewhere in the city I live that could "renew" my Visa for the 5 year period? Thanks for all of your assistance.'

Jo Parsons


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Consulates in the US, Immigration in Mexico. You renew your visa yearly ... not every 5


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thank You*

Expat111 - Thank you. It is one of the most concise pieces of info I've read so far, and the easy to understand.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Aside from the fact that FM3 and FM2 no longer exist as a definition of a visa, the information cited is old news. With the changes made a few months ago, the process is becoming easier and can be done in Mexico. Consulates do not issue visas any longer, however they will tell you what information needs to be supplied albeit most consulate information will be misleading and sometimes wrong. There are a few "stickies" in the main page of this forum that will give you better information and up-to-date - read those.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM is now in a 'transition period' between last year's procedures and the development of new procedures to comply with the law signed into effect by President Calderon on May 24th, 2011.
So, try to avoid being confused by reading old information on this and other sites.
Unless you are shipping a load of household goods commercially, there is no need for the temporary visa issued by a consulate; assuming you are American or Canadian and don't need a visa before entry. You will enter on an FMM tourist permit and then apply for a visa, starting online, after arriving at your destination and having proof of address.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> INM is now in a 'transition period' between last year's procedures and the development of new procedures to comply with the law signed into effect by President Calderon on May 24th, 2011.
> So, try to avoid being confused by reading old information on this and other sites.
> Unless you are shipping a load of household goods commercially, there is no need for the temporary visa issued by a consulate; assuming you are American or Canadian and don't need a visa before entry. You will enter on an FMM tourist permit and then apply for a visa, starting online, after arriving at your destination and having proof of address.


RV: Has there been a good posting of the new regs anywhere? I tried the government sites, couldn't get very far. When you find some, let me know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The new law has been published, but the new regulations and procedures are yet to be developed. We can expect to see them by November, as required by the law. Meanwhile, use the online application procedures as they presently exist and you'll be processed by INM without difficulty. We did that just two weeks ago.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> RV: Has there been a good posting of the new regs anywhere? I tried the government sites, couldn't get very far. When you find some, let me know.


RV is right.

I found a pretty informative summary of the new law which, as others gave pointed out, won't be implemented until November.

Here's the link:

http://www.banderasnews.com/1106/nb-mexicoimmigrationlaws.htm


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> RV is right.
> 
> I found a pretty informative summary of the new law which, as others gave pointed out, won't be implemented until November.
> 
> ...


Thank you - by the time we are ready to make our move, there will much more information and the procedures will be clear.


----------

